# Pressure Wash The Outback



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone used a pressure washer to clean their Outback? I am renting one to clean our siding on the house (3000psi) and thought about giving the roof and sides of the outback a quick cleaning. Understanding not to get too close or near the decals, I was wondering if this ok to do or not a good idea.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would be very careful, any decal with a raised edge will be blown off. Also any opening would be questionable. The base material can handle it but not much else.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I kind of figured that....just wanted to make sure though and see if anyone did. I think I will just stick to the brush washing for now.. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I pressure washed mine. Mind you it was with a cheap pressure washer so it probably wasn't putting out that much pressure. Don't shoot up into the windows and I think you'll be alright. The orbital buffer to remove the wax was harder on the decals than the pressure washer....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Watch the silicone around the windows or edges too. I had I dont know how many new rvs washed at truck washes. The dealers required that. Who only knows how much pressure those guys use. Yes they did remove a few decals from time to time. 3000 is getting up there so just be careful and I bet youd be ok.

Carey


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I use pressure washer to clean siding on my house. If I am not careful water would leak through most of my house's windows. That makes me think not twice but four times about using pressure washer on my OB.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> I use pressure washer to clean siding on my house. If I am not careful water would leak through most of my house's windows. That makes me think not twice but four times about using pressure washer on my OB.


Exactly! I borrowed a pressure washer this weekend.....and nixed the idea of using it on the Outback....did a great job on the siding though!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've used my 1800 psi pressure washer on my OB a number of times. The first time I removed part of the front decal, but that turned out to be okay because I got a new front cap when the original delaminated within the warranty period.

I now recommend a brush with the hose and soap attachment. Second choice a brush and a bucket of soapy water. Be sure to use car wash soap to protect your finish, dish washing soap removes wax.


----------

